# I have never waxed anything



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

But, I'd like to clean up the TT. I could get a detailer to do it, but I'd really like some advice on how I can get a good finish (not concours, just good) without spending days and a small fortune.

Can anyone tell me how I should wash the car, products I should use etc. I like to invest a few quid in some polish/wax etc and have a routine that would take maybe 2 or three hours, not all day. Is this possible ?

Or should I just get a detailer to do it ?


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as you. Never really had a decent car before and so never really taken cleaning them seriously.

I'd like to know what products are used by people here and how they go about doing it. I've seen some pics and they look stunning.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have a read of some of the stickies at the top of this section


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Guys, feel free to send me an email and I can help you out! FOC of course! :lol: 8)

[email protected]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I suppose the most basic thing you could do is wash your car using the two bucket method - one bucket with clean soapy water in, another bucket to rinse the dirt-infused dirty sponge out in.
It'll limit damaging the paintwork even more from using just one bucket of increasingly dirtying water.

The Junkman's 'Two bucket method' video is a fair place to start - http://www.youtube.com/user/Junkman2000

Then maybe a read of DaveKG's good wash guide - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... php?t=4637


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Spot on with those links, thanks. Do you have something similar for waxing ?


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Daryl - i've sent you an email


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

All replied to cheers! 8)


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Get on Detailingworld.com but beware as if you catch the detailing bug, it will turn expensive!


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

foster2108 said:


> Get on Detailingworld.com but beware as if you catch the detailing bug, it will turn expensive!


I'm starting to get that feeling :lol:


----------

